# update...update on dex....



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

today has been really tough on me...in so many ways. i hardly got any sleep! well i finally got a call from the back from it was from a different person this time....even before that i'll tell u about my mornin.

Dex puked 4 times in total today...2 times an hour interval. normally i wouldnt think anythin of it except empty bile. i was half wake and half asleep when he puked so i cleaned it up thinkin nothin of it. the 2nd time i was more awake since i was gettin worried! when i cleaned it with a paper towel...it was brown? brown bile....so i was like this isnt normal at all...so i smelled it and it smelt like blood! i was so confused...in so many ways. i have to find out what he ate last night since i left him home with kc yesterday with the parents since it was raining out

my poor baby...








kc stayed awake for a while while he was sleepin









ok now back to the vet...they called back and said that they have been takin forever in gettin back to us because they've been busy tryin to get a specialist to fly down here and that they are coming tomorrow and also that we're gonna get more info tomorrow from the guy. the only thing he said was that Dex indeed has elevated t4 from the 2nd bloodtest sample lab results but its a normal high....slightly higher than normal?....so ill be eagerly awaitn news tomaro on what all this means!

i know some of u may be askin urself "why doesnt she just get a 2nd opinion at a diff vet?"....well my reply is this is my 3rd opinion on a 3rd vet. how many more bloodtests will i have to go thru to get a direct answer???

so....frustrated with everythin o top of it all i have someone that is on my tail in my personal life as well...tryin to get money from me..legally :foxes15:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh no poor Dex and poor you. I hope you can get some answers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Will do. Thank u kayc


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh pidge! I'm really sorry that you are having a bad day! I know labs can be crazy, mojo had abnormal liver enzymes a couple years ago and I freaked out bc I had just put down Gino who had autoimmune disease. You just need to breathe and relax, you are really doing the very best for him and he is so lucky he has you to take care of him. You're a great mommy!! If you want to chat, pm me! I'm here for you! I know exactly how you feel, I've been in your shoes. 

Hang in there love! Hope you get more answers soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank u so much for the sweet reply zorana, I'm so sorry for ur past loss  I will pm u very soon. I'm busy at work right now and like u said need to breathe lol. I got so many things going on but have very supportive friends which I'm grateful of


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hope ur day gets better and I'm here if you need me!! Sending kisses from my chihuahuas your way!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry you had a bad day and sorry to hear dexter's been puking  . i hope he's feeling beetter now. i'll be looking to see what you hear back from the Animal hospital tomorrow.
give Dexter and KC a kiss from me


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh poor little Dexter i do hope he'll be ok,what with him and Simba you're always on edge and so worried about them.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh goodness, I'm so sorry for you and Dex. Hope you get your answers soon.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry that you're dealing with so much at one time! I hope that you get answers soon and that Dex feels better.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. I hope he feel better. Poor guy!


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

Im sorry to hear that hun  i hope your baby gets better along with the other situation too. Your in me and my chi's prayers love.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thank u everyone <3 im hopin for good news tomaro


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry for everything you are going through. Sometimes life really sucks, one problem is stressing enough, but having multiple issues to deal with becomes very stressful, but it makes us stronger.

Here's hoping you have a better day tomorrow.

Hugs Regina


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about Dex being ill and you going through a hard time. Life can really pull in a hundred directions at times. The Wees and I send our thoughts, love and best wishes to you both. I hope they get to the bottom of what's causing Dex to be ill. That should take a load off your shoulders. Poor lil baby boy. :daisy:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Huge cyber hugs to you three from me & my little tribe.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thank u all again <3 i just took a huge nap...wokeup with bloodshot eyes...LOL :lol: but feelin much better as it was a much needed nap! yes i really do hate when 1 thing goes wrong more piles right onto it!....it ALWAYS happens that way


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

Poor Dex, I hope he feels better soon.  <3


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn<3Romeo said:


> Poor Dex, I hope he feels better soon.  <3


Thank u its hard to,sleep too


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Thank u its hard to,sleep too


I can imagine, but you need to look after yourself honey, Dex needs you on top form for him  He's lucky to have a mommy that loves him so much x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn<3Romeo said:


> I can imagine, but you need to look after yourself honey, Dex needs you on top form for him  He's lucky to have a mommy that loves him so much x


Thankie I know but I haven't been sleepin much at all this past week. I been busy sewing for hours,,.packin...gettin more orders....dealin with the shedevil...xmas is comin still need to shop for any human gift,..lol puppies are so much easier!


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Thankie I know but I haven't been sleepin much at all this past week. I been busy sewing for hours,,.packin...gettin more orders....dealin with the shedevil...xmas is comin still need to shop for any human gift,..lol puppies are so much easier!


Oh dear  Hopefully it'll all slow down for you after xmas, Dex will be back to himself and you can catch up on your sleep. I know what you mean! Romeo already has tons for xmas, people are much more difficult D: x


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear Dex isn't feeling well. Lots of love and good thoughts to you both. Be sure to mention the vomiting to the vet. Sometimes dark colored vomit could mean an upper GI bleed.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> Thankie I know but I haven't been sleepin much at all this past week. I been busy sewing for hours,,.packin...gettin more orders....dealin with the shedevil...xmas is comin still need to shop for any human gift,..lol puppies are so much easier!


It definitely sounds like you need a break and a good nights sleep. I hope they figure out what is wrong with Dex and he feels better soon!!! You take care of yourself too though so that you do not get sick.

I totally agree puppies are easier to shop for! I need to get Jaxx a bully stick and he is done but hubby on the other hand I still need to figure something out for.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping yall in my thoughts and prayers. Let me know if you need anything


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thank u everyone...im still still waitin on news....i cant believe its takin this long...the bf was goin to stop by the vet the other day but he called before goin and they said the vet was in the city meetin with the "specialist"....what to believe...what to believe...

i been relaxin more lately...i think all this furball shoppin sprees has been helpin me LOL....not my wallet but helpin me emotionally with the stress! also the yummy food and coffees....mmmm~


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Keep at it! Do not wait for them to call you. Keep calling. 

He is precious and seeing the huge patch of thinning//missing fur on his back is shocking and sad. CLEARLY there is something going on with his health.

Cannot wait to hear the answers you get and what course of action you will take to restore his health. His bloodwork levels have been off for almost a year with no treatment. Sure hoping this Vet has offers a solid course of treatment and you can get right on it. He is still such a young boy!


----------

